# Olympus EM-10 Wedding



## SimonPi (Jan 23, 2018)

This is the second marriage of my OMD EM10 with an orphan lens forgotten in a box. I hope it works. This is a 38mm F2.8 multicoated mystery lens from the 80s which gets cropped by the EM10 sensor to something like a 76mm. The aperture can only be changed by removing the lens and using a pin to push a lever inside the diaphragm mechanism. Bummer! It got broken somehow. So I keep it at F8 for better or for worse, which means that when focusing to 4 meters the whole world comes into focus from 1,8 meters to infinity. Definitely faster than the autofocus system of the Olympus.
I made this bronze mummy case for this lens with the help of a friend who is a genius in metalworks. It feels indestructible. Any guesses?


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 24, 2018)

The 38mm lens will have the angle of view of a 76mm lens on a 35mm camera.  It is a simply 2x calculation.  It sounds like this lens was removed from an old 35mm compact rangefinder camera.  Several were available, I think from around mid 1970's.  Canon, Minolta, Konica and Miranda were brands that had products in that category.  I do not recall which specifically had 38mm 2.8 lenses.  The lenses were generally quite good though.  They would probably have been based on the "Sonnar" lens design.  That would have been 4 elements.


----------

